# Dishwashing liquid



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking of making some dishwashing liquid soap. I'm planning to use all coconut oil for suds and cleaning power but I'm concerned about it being too drying. Is 100% coconut a bad idea? Should I maybe add some glycerin? Something else? 

Thanks for any/all ideas!
Elizabeth


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry no one answered. I don't think I would use 100% coconut oil. Like you stated its drying a in large amounts. I don't make liquid soaps so I am no help. Sorry .


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Darlene. I went ahead and made it anyway a couple of weeks ago. I haven't neutralized it yet, still debating whether I should use some glycerin to neutralize to make it less drying. I won't be using it for awhile so we'll see.


----------

